#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Template handling multi-level BOM

## as02011961

Hallo to all,

as a design engineer for mechanical parts we are using a 3D Software in a file based environment. The creation and maintenance of the BOM, we are doing with EXCEL with all the disadvantages related to that. The representation of parts, assemblies and sub-assemblies is quite difficult, laborious and error-prone.

So I am looking for a simple (and cost free) database solution to manage the above mentioned task.

Has any one an idea, where to get a template or a modifiable (ACCESS-)database solution to handle that?

Thank You in advance for answering.

Regards

Andreas

----------


## as02011961

Hello again,

I will do an additional explanation of what I am looking for.

We are currently working with CATIA V5 and repeatedly we need to handle BOMs for our customer. It take much time to capture, actualize or to expand datasets. CATIA gives only the possibility to write out a simple BOM. But we need a structured BOM which shows the dependence between all parts, assemblies and sub-assemblies, and also allows counting the number of parts needed for example assembly XXX.

So again, has any one a hint for me? Is there a ready to go solution (template, modifiable BOM-example...) that we can adapt simply?

Please help me soon or tell me that it is not worth looking for that anymore.

Regards

Andreas

----------

